# Video Of The Neck Collar Birds



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

hey guys i finally got that video on the internet for you all to see. you can copy and paste or click on the link below and check the video out

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto ... mit=recent

P.S. right back and tell me what you think


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, that is some awesome footage! At least you got it on film even though you couldn't shoot. Thanks a lot for sharing as I will be watching that many many more times to come!

You definately woulda heard me sobbing in my blind if I was there!  
:beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Gave me a chubby. 8)


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

ditto to the above


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

THAT'S GOOD STUFF!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

good work guys! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you get 'em??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Did you get 'em??


Check out the "WHY ME" thread here in this forum. That's where the story originated.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

they were videoed in the spring chris


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I personally liked the quick spits as they came in. Collars are ok too I guess. :lol:


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks goosebuster I finally jsut learned the spit and tried it out on those birds..


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

What brand of call were you throwing at them? It sounded pretty damn good.


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Im using a zinks power maximus on those birds and its a great call. Practice makes perfect and I have done alot of it to sound good :sniper:


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

awesome!


----------

